# How cold will heated tanks work?



## robert78.5 (May 26, 2012)

I have a 2004 Prowler Regal 305LRS with heated tanks. How cold will the tanks survive?


----------



## Pancanbob (May 27, 2012)

Hi, Robert78.5
Welcome to the forum....
I can't answer your question, but I can give some help...
How long before the tanks freeze will depend on out side temperature, and wind, if and how well the tanks are insulated, and how are they heated, also how full  they are.. the more in the tank the longer it will take to freeze.

If you can put a skirt around your rig blocking the air from blowing under the rig would be a big help
You could use almost anything... bales of hay, plywood sheets... even cardboard would help.
Hope this helps
Take care


----------

